# Cheviot



## Fairfield

Not strictly a bulk carrier but one of the classified ore carriers belonging to the well known Newcastle company,WA Souter taken in the 70s as she made her way upriver to Glasgow/s General Terminus Quay with an ore cargo.


----------



## calvin

i sailed as second steward on her and w a souter classified her as a bulk ore carrier she was a very good regular to glasgow plying from narvik ,murmansk,lulea,seven islses and nouadhibou .good memories of jeannie deans and under ther river to betty,s bar.


----------



## Gulpers

Betty's Bar! Now that was an education!


----------



## calvin

*Bettys bar*

hi gulpers 
you could not of been more right about bettys bar been an education especially if drinking with orkney and shetland islanders some good piss ups made you wonder how we got back to the jeannie deans and back on board remember on the cheviot and losing some kegs out of the stores net o that tennents lager never did find out if the longshore men rescued the kegs.


----------



## pugwashjoe

The Cheviot was my last ship I think. Left her in Birkenhead in 1978 as 4th Engineer Brian Davies. any more photos of her. Brian. I only have two fingers on my left hand anyone remember me.


----------



## fitz1925

you seem to like the same ships as i do ! i live in birkenhead by bidston dock and have lots of pics of these ships . perhaps we could swap a few pics
regards
peter j.fitzpatrick


----------



## ellobo

hi, sailed on mv cheviot end 69 as junior engineer. think i joined her newcastle to seven islands to glasgow was also in murmansk dreary place
good memories of that ship . w steele


----------



## Normski

My first trip, joined the Cheviot at Wallsend Slipway. As has been said plied it's way between Narvik Glasgow Liverpool and Sept Iles (I forget the name of the port itself, but a right unfriendly bunch. Despite the 'old man' warning us off - we knew better.

I was aboard when she was the last British flag ship at Bidston Docks. Paid off when she was tranferred iirc - train back from Bidson towards the end of the year. So I may have sailed with you Pugwashjoe. Junior Engineer Norman Logan. One and only trip with Souters as I moved to Denholms after that.


----------



## Geoff of Hull

Only one trip in her in 69 Immingham to Murmansk back to the Tyne I think..Remembered it well. Off the North cape a Russian sub came to surface asking our name etc and aldis blew if I remember correctly it was the only time I saw semaphore trying to be used to signal the sub from then on we had the escort every so often to Murmansk,,Another episode that trip is when we had an ex miner who was a dhu or edh when with little ballast in, the liberty boat came back from the mission with some very merry guys aboard, the female agent was first up the near vertical gangway followed by the ex Barnsley miner who got a right eye full of her thick dark brown STOCKINGS so decided to have a little feel ha ha what a mouth full he got saying she had previously had a very high opinion of British seamen but no more!!!


----------



## Ron H.

*MV Cheviot*

I was on the Cheviot around 1966/67 sailing from Immingham. Trips I remember: Rio (Europa bar etc!), Tuapse (Black Sea port), Amsterdam. Had some fantastic times on this ship. Names of crew I remember: Chief Steward Liddell, Tommy 2nd Cook (Geordie ex Para and Prison Warder - hard as nails, but a great bloke). I was a 17 year old Galley/Pantry Boy - later Asst Steward.


----------



## Erimus

Ron............you were very lucky to go to Tuapse indeed, we only sent about 3 ships a year then..........and a few more to Poti for Tchiaturi Washed Manganese and usually the smaller vessels,as limited cargo availability...seem to remember La Colina spending somewhere like 20 days there once.....again female agents and armed guards on the accessways.........

geoff


----------



## Ron H.

*MV Cheviot*

Hi Geoff,
Thanks for your interesting reply. I must admit I did not feel very lucky waiting about a fortnight for our ore cargo at Tuapse. Yes, armed guards at foot of gangway, 10pm curfew, very little worth buying - however, the local sparkling white wine 'Champansky' was very good and best served well chilled in a pint pot! The Russians provided a free coach with female guides to take us all on a local sight seeing trip. I was pleased to get an official Russian stamp in the back of my discharge book.
Regards, 
Ron


----------



## Norman Best

Has anyone got photos of British Wasa my last ship. Here's hopeing.
All best Norm.


----------



## john shaw

Several in the gallery, and I can email a different view of her underway if you pm me an email address


----------



## tom roberts

Sailed on the Cheviot 1967,Bidston Murmansk .Glasgow Seven Isles,had some good fishing there whilst on the hook,the cook wasn't up to much but I think he must have been an ex trawler man as he sure could cook fish just before we went along side I got a nice skate 20mins later it was on the plate,he had one wing and I had the other ,the best I have ever tasted.


----------



## nigel souter

Here is a photograph of her on trials


----------



## trotterdotpom

tom roberts said:


> Sailed on the Cheviot 1967,Bidston Murmansk .Glasgow Seven Isles,had some good fishing there whilst on the hook,the cook wasn't up to much but I think he must have been an ex trawler man as he sure could cook fish just before we went along side I got a nice skate 20mins later it was on the plate,he had one wing and I had the other ,the best I have ever tasted.


What a waste of a warm skate.

John T


----------



## Orbitaman

trotterdotpom said:


> What a waste of a warm skate.
> 
> John T


It would only be a waste if it had been female (==D)


----------



## Erimus

nigel souter said:


> Here is a photograph of her on trials


Are we honoured to have one of David Souters family amongst us??

geoff


----------

